# Tort Laxatives



## DanaLachney (Mar 21, 2012)

Ok so I've seen on here pumpkin can be a natural laxative for tortoises but it's not easy to find this time of year. Are there some other alternatives I can use? MoonPie isn't pooping and therefore not eating again  and soaking aren't working either.


----------



## yagyujubei (Mar 21, 2012)

Canned pumpkin. Just make sure it's 100 percent pumpkin. Libby has some. I think romaine has a laxative effect also.


----------



## Tom (Mar 21, 2012)

Aloe works too.

Are you soaking in 90 degree water for 45-60 minutes, in a tub large enough that that moon pie cannot climb or see out of? Try the bath tub for your soaks too. Due to the size it really gets them walking and all the locomotion helps move things along...


----------



## DanaLachney (Mar 21, 2012)

Tom said:


> Aloe works too.
> 
> Are you soaking in 90 degree water for 45-60 minutes, in a tub large enough that that moon pie cannot climb or see out of? Try the bath tub for your soaks too. Due to the size it really gets them walking and all the locomotion helps move things along...



Thank you Tom I will see if I can find an Aloe plant. I'm not sure of the temp of the water but I check it frequently and replace it with warm water as necessary never letting it get cold. Currently I have been soaking for 15-20 minutes as I was told all was necessary but on the days I soaked longer she did poop. Today I soaked for about 40 minutes and she pooped (I made this thread before that happened) then of course she tried to eat the poop so I had to get rid of it! I am working on getting something bigger for her to soak in but I thought u shouldn't really use the tub? Maybe it's ok something about the soaps and such. Thanks for the advice!!


----------



## Tom (Mar 21, 2012)

15-20 minutes is plenty for a normal daily soak for a normal tortoise, but if your tortoise is having constipation problems, you can go much longer will no ill effect. 2 hours wouldn't hurt them. Just have to make sure the water stays warm.

As long as you rinse the tub out well before hand to remove any residues it should be fine. I clean mine out with Chlorox bleach spray when I'm done soaking the tortoise.


----------



## DixieParadise (Mar 21, 2012)

Does MoonPie drink while she is soaking? You might try to add some mineral oil into the water. Not only will she have a nice shiny coat for a few days after..she could benefit from the mineral oil being in the water. 

Is she eating? Because if she isn't then there isn't going to be any poop. And are you sure she is not a poop eater. She could be eating her poop before you find it.

Just my thoughts for what they are worth


----------



## Laura (Mar 21, 2012)

canned pumpkin . not pie filling.. 
but if she isnt eating.. you will have to force feed.. if you do that.. putting mineral oil in with it will help lubricate. 
Did you take to vet? Xray? i cant recall...


----------



## DanaLachney (Mar 21, 2012)

DixieParadise said:


> Does MoonPie drink while she is soaking? You might try to add some mineral oil into the water. Not only will she have a nice shiny coat for a few days after..she could benefit from the mineral oil being in the water.
> 
> Is she eating? Because if she isn't then there isn't going to be any poop. And are you sure she is not a poop eater. She could be eating her poop before you find it.
> 
> Just my thoughts for what they are worth



Yes she drinks while she soaks and also self soaks and drinks while she's soaking then. Where could I find mineral oil? She was eating till she quit pooping. She went two days with out pooping and then pooped today which she then turned around and tried to eat. I put her in her enclosure she took a couple bites then went too her hide.



Laura said:


> canned pumpkin . not pie filling..
> but if she isnt eating.. you will have to force feed.. if you do that.. putting mineral oil in with it will help lubricate.
> Did you take to vet? Xray? i cant recall...



No I haven't taken her to a vet yet. She did poop today if she doesn't tomorrow I will call them. But she isn't eating regularly so that could be the problem? Idk a vet visit still wouldn't hurt


----------



## Laura (Mar 21, 2012)

make sure she is warm enough and getting at least 12 hours of light a day.. 
Mineral oil can be found at the pharmacy i think. or feed store. 
Let he eat the poop.. maybe its what she needs.. get her gut working again...


----------



## DixieParadise (Mar 21, 2012)

Mineral oil can be found in any pharmacy. Good luck to you.


----------



## DanaLachney (Mar 21, 2012)

Laura said:


> make sure she is warm enough and getting at least 12 hours of light a day..
> Mineral oil can be found at the pharmacy i think. or feed store.
> Let he eat the poop.. maybe its what she needs.. get her gut working again...



Oh.....ew gross lol -.(\ she is plenty warm temps 85-90 degrees during the say and 80 at night. I have her basking light set on a 12 hour timer. No UVB as she gets outside time several times a week. 



DixieParadise said:


> Mineral oil can be found in any pharmacy. Good luck to you.



Thank you!


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 21, 2012)

Hi Dana:

The food moves through a tortoise digestive tract rather slowly. To test it out sometime, feed Moon Pie some canteloupe including the seeds, then wait and see how long it takes for the seeds to show up in the poop. It can be several days or even a week or more.


----------



## DanaLachney (Mar 21, 2012)

emysemys said:


> Hi Dana:
> 
> The food moves through a tortoise digestive tract rather slowly. To test it out sometime, feed Moon Pie some canteloupe including the seeds, then wait and see how long it takes for the seeds to show up in the poop. It can be several days or even a week or more.



Thank u good advice as soon as I can get to town (roads are flooded) I will get some


----------



## Madkins007 (Mar 21, 2012)

I may easily be mistaken since I don't have a great memory, but it seems like you have been having several issues with Moonpie lately.

I always recommend that people review their cares when this happens. What are the real temps in several locations in the habitat, and throughout the day? Are they the temps you want, and where did you get the target number from? How did you measure them? How do you regulate them? Same for humidity? What is the lighting like? Is the substrate damp and cool? Are there plenty of hides that she uses freely?

I generally find a surprise when I check things carefully- a hide that they like to use that is a lot cooler or warmer than I thought, or a corner of the tank that is really wet and swampy. Fixing these usually gets everyone happy again.


----------



## DanaLachney (Mar 21, 2012)

Madkins007 said:


> I may easily be mistaken since I don't have a great memory, but it seems like you have been having several issues with Moonpie lately.
> 
> I always recommend that people review their cares when this happens. What are the real temps in several locations in the habitat, and throughout the day? Are they the temps you want, and where did you get the target number from? How did you measure them? How do you regulate them? Same for humidity? What is the lighting like? Is the substrate damp and cool? Are there plenty of hides that she uses freely?
> 
> I generally find a surprise when I check things carefully- a hide that they like to use that is a lot cooler or warmer than I thought, or a corner of the tank that is really wet and swampy. Fixing these usually gets everyone happy again.



Well I wouldn't go so far as to say having issues with her. But more along the lines of curiosity of if her transition from going from a semi dry environment in Petsmart to her new Home. I know it sometimes takes time for them to adjust I'm just making sure she is doing ok. If I can get her to poop everyday it would be great. I checked on her earlier and she was eating. The temperatures are all fine. I'm ordering a temp gun this weekend. I've changed her substrate today because it had gotten sort of soggy and weird smelling. I'm also going to get an under the tank heater as well. Her substrate was also cool which I thought might not be a good idea? Which is another reason I changed it. I'm maintaining the temps VIA a 60W CHE which I leave on 24/7 and a 60W Flukers daylight bulb set to a timer for 12 hours a day. No UVB since she gets regular time outside. I'm probably just worrying too much.


----------

